# Cucumbers for Pickles



## illini40 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello

I am not sure where to post this, so please advise.

Are there certain types of cucumbers that are best for making pickles?

I have a jar attachment coming for my new Food Saver, and I think I want to try to make some pickles. I will need to buy cucumbers, so curious if there are certain types that I need to look for.

I basically have access to a Walmart, Kroger, and County Market - nothing fancy.


----------



## xray (Mar 29, 2019)

We always used Kirby cucumbers for pickles. 

Small ones are the best because they have smaller seeds.

My relatives run a farmers market, so there’s no shortage of cukes for me in the summer.

However, If you’re buying cucumbers in the supermarket, be sure to remove the wax before pickling.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes some types are better than others. I was taught that black spines were better.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks for the like chopsaw.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2019)

Last year I grew Boston pickling cucumbers . I like those , Kirby are a go to for sure . The Bostons had black spines like mentioned above .


----------



## desertlites (Mar 29, 2019)

wally carries small pickling cukes, try and get the firmest you can.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

xray said:


> We always used Kirby cucumbers for pickles.
> 
> Small ones are the best because they have smaller seeds.
> 
> ...



Good point about the wax xray

Warren


----------



## illini40 (Mar 29, 2019)

xray said:


> We always used Kirby cucumbers for pickles.
> 
> Small ones are the best because they have smaller seeds.
> 
> ...



Educate me please - what do you mean by remove the wax? Thanks



HalfSmoked said:


> Yes some types are better than others. I was taught that black spines were better.
> 
> Warren



What does “black spines” mean? Is that a type or just literally the spines/lines are darker than others? Thanks



chopsaw said:


> Last year I grew Boston pickling cucumbers . I like those , Kirby are a go to for sure . The Bostons had black spines like mentioned above .



I have heard Kirby’s mentioned a lot. Not sure if they are readily available in stores?



desertlites said:


> wally carries small pickling cukes, try and get the firmest you can.



Awesome - I’ll be on the look out for those. Thanks


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2019)

illini40 said:


> What does “black spines” mean? Is that a type or just literally the spines/lines are darker than others? Thanks


The spines , bumps on the side of the cuke are dark , black or dark green ,,,


----------



## illini40 (Mar 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> The spines , bumps on the side of the cuke are dark , black or dark green ,,,



Thank you!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2019)

The little black things sticking out like thorns.

Warren


----------



## illini40 (Mar 29, 2019)

Does pickle crisp solution help with getting the pickles to get crispy? Does it do anything for flavor, or simply add some into whatever brine/recipe that I choose?

Link below for what I’m talking about.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/JARDEN-HOME-BRANDS-1440072750-5-5OZ-Pickle-Solution/16662174

Is this different than using Alum?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2019)

Have you looked at Al's pickle thread ? They are fantastic and very popular . 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...dy-to-eat-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/


----------



## xray (Mar 29, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Educate me please - what do you mean by remove the wax? Thanks



Virtually, all fruit and vegetables prone to quick spoilage have an edible wax coating. It is applied to preserve freshness, prolong shelf life and make the produce look more appealing...think shiny apples, lemons and oranges. Same with cucumbers.

Certified organic produce does not contain wax.

To remove the wax, just run under warm water and rub with a clean towel or paper towel or scrub with a vegetable brush.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2019)

Our WallyWorld almost always has pickling cukes year round.
Al


----------



## illini40 (Mar 30, 2019)

xray said:


> Virtually, all fruit and vegetables prone to quick spoilage have an edible wax coating. It is applied to preserve freshness, prolong shelf life and make the produce look more appealing...think shiny apples, lemons and oranges. Same with cucumbers.
> 
> Certified organic produce does not contain wax.
> 
> To remove the wax, just run under warm water and rub with a clean towel or paper towel or scrub with a vegetable brush.



Ah - thank you!



SmokinAl said:


> Our WallyWorld almost always has pickling cukes year round.
> Al



Thanks Al! I’m checking out your recipe.

Just to confirm - you use Alum in the jars, plus picking salt in the brine? The spices/fry ingredients just go in the bottom of the jars (not mixed into the brine on the stove)?

I plan to vacuum seal mason jars (not the big canisters). Should I follow the jar recipe and then just still vacuum seal with the attachment?

Thank again!

Also - has anyone tried this with other veggies (asparagus, cauliflower)?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 30, 2019)

xray Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Ah - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, the alum and dry spices and fresh dill go in the jar with the cucumbers. The vinegar and salt gets heated until it boils. Then pour into jar within 1/2" from top. put on lid. And vac. seal. Then put ring on. And gently shake the jar to mix the ingrediants. Let it sit until it cools down. Which doesn't take long if the cucumbers have been in a ice bath. Put in fridge for a few days. And enjoy.


----------



## illini40 (Mar 30, 2019)

Is Pickle Crisp ok to use in place of the Alum? I cannot find Alum.

Can you use Pickle Crisp in addition to Pickling Salt? They are not the same or competing, correct?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2019)

From what I've heard you should reduce the amount of pickling salt when using the pickle crisp. Though I do not know how much. I've never used it. Pickle crisp is a alternative to alum.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2019)

Well it looks like Steve answered all your questions!
Thank-you Steve!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2019)

While looking around I found this. Going to give it a try. This is a spice kit including the pickle crisp.

https://www.freshpreserving.com/ball-kosher-dill-pickle-mix-flex-batch-13.4-oz.-1034056VM.html


----------



## illini40 (Mar 30, 2019)

Steve H said:


> From what I've heard you should reduce the amount of pickling salt when using the pickle crisp. Though I do not know how much. I've never used it. Pickle crisp is a alternative to alum.



Thanks Steve and Al for all of the help! Looking forward to trying it out - hopefully tomorrow.

I’ll dial back the picking salt some, since I’m planning to use some Pickle Crisp. Not sure on exacts, but I’ll dial it back some.

Have you tried any other veggies in this same brine and process? I picked up some asparagus that I think I may try...why not.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thanks Steve and Al for all of the help! Looking forward to trying it out - hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> I’ll dial back the picking salt some, since I’m planning to use some Pickle Crisp. Not sure on exacts, but I’ll dial it back some.
> 
> Have you tried any other veggies in this same brine and process? I picked up some asparagus that I think I may try...why not.



With Al's brine I've done pickles, of course, and three different types of peppers. Jalapeno, Cubanelle, and Hungarian peppers, and onions. Califlower  and green beans are next when I find them. asparagus sounds interesting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 30, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thanks Steve and Al for all of the help! Looking forward to trying it out - hopefully tomorrow.
> 
> I’ll dial back the picking salt some, since I’m planning to use some Pickle Crisp. Not sure on exacts, but I’ll dial it back some.
> 
> Have you tried any other veggies in this same brine and process? I picked up some asparagus that I think I may try...why not.



Many times I have put jalapenos & onions in with the pickles & they come out great.
So I'm sure this mix will pickle just about anything.
Al


----------



## illini40 (Mar 31, 2019)

After I pour the hot brine into the jars, do they need to cool before I put lids on and vacuum seal? Or, seal them while hot?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

I vac seal them right after I put the hot brine in.


----------



## illini40 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks for all of the input, Steve.

I did one quart size jar of the non-spicy garlic dill pickles and one quart size jar of the garlic dill pickles with the added spice. I’m also trying a jar of pickled asparagus- who knows.

I think I followed Al’s recipe fairly close - probably a little deviation. The jar sealer seemed to work really well.

They are cooling now, and then I’ll stick them in the fridge.














Couple of questions:

- How long will these keep, sealed and unopened, in the fridge?
- Once you open a jar, should you re-vacuum seal? Or how long will they keep on the fridge, after breaking the seal?
- Also, some of the cucumbers looked off, when I cut them open. See the pick below. I ended up throwing some of them away, because they looked different. Does anyone know why they look the way they did? Are they bad?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 31, 2019)

My only guess is they were bruised or starting to go bad. I wouldn't eat them either. I haven't resealed them after opening because we eat them within a week or so. Al has reported that vacuum sealed jars can last up to a year in the fridge. I am very interested in your thoughts on the asparagus. Keep us informed. And happy eating!


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 31, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Thanks for all of the input, Steve.
> 
> I did one quart size jar of the non-spicy garlic dill pickles and one quart size jar of the garlic dill pickles with the added spice. I’m also trying a jar of pickled asparagus- who knows.
> 
> ...


They look like they were frozen at some point


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2019)

After 5 days under vacuum, I break the seal & just put on a regular plastic lid.
They will last over a year in the fridge without vacuum.
If you leave them under vacuum, they will get too strong.
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 1, 2019)

woodman928 said:


> They look like they were frozen at some point



Agree some times during the winter freezing winter stuff freezes on the trucks you can find the same thing with other veggies such as onions.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 2, 2019)

Woodman928 Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 2, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> After 5 days under vacuum, I break the seal & just put on a regular plastic lid.
> They will last over a year in the fridge without vacuum.
> If you leave them under vacuum, they will get too strong.
> Al


Never gave that any thought . I left mine vac'd . Some are coming up on 9 months . Last jar I opened was a bit strong , but very good , and still crunchy .


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Never gave that any thought . I left mine vac'd . Some are coming up on 9 months . Last jar I opened was a bit strong , but very good , and still crunchy .



If you like real strong sour pickles, then by all means leave them under vacuum longer.
But even if they are not under vacuum, they get stronger with age.
They don't start to soften up until after a year or so in the fridge.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 3, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> If you like real strong sour pickles, then by all means leave them under vacuum longer.
> But even if they are not under vacuum, they get stronger with age.
> They don't start to soften up until after a year or so in the fridge.
> Al


I should have also said , now I know why these are different . Almost transparent . I had some small jars that were not vac'd . So I did a comparison ,,, the long term vac pickles are strong . First time having some that just went by time not vac'd . My goodness ,,, they are really good . About 8 months old .


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I should have also said , now I know why these are different . Almost transparent . I had some small jars that were not vac'd . So I did a comparison ,,, the long term vac pickles are strong . First time having some that just went by time not vac'd . My goodness ,,, they are really good . About 8 months old .



Yea that is why I say just 3-5 days under vacuum, then they are ready to eat, but they pick up more flavor over time while not under vacuum.
Al


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2019)

Hmm, I didn't give that a thought about releasing the vacuum after a few days. I haven't had a jar that got past a couple of weeks yet!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2019)

So I bought the Ball pickle mix. And did two quarts. My first thought was that I am wondering if these will taste mass produced. The brine smelled too much like pickle juice for what I've grown used to with making pickles. I could be, and hope, I am wrong. I'll know in a few days. Stay tuned....


----------



## xray (Apr 5, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So I bought the Ball pickle mix. And did two quarts. My first thought was that I am wondering if these will taste mass produced. The brine smelled too much like pickle juice for what I've grown used to with making pickles. I could be, and hope, I am wrong. I'll know in a few days. Stay tuned....
> 
> View attachment 392314
> View attachment 392315



Yeah, don’t think that’s gonna work. I could dispose of those two jars for you!

But seriously, I think they look good.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 5, 2019)

xray said:


> Yeah, don’t think that’s gonna work. I could dispose of those two jars for you!
> 
> But seriously, I think they look good.



LOL! Thanks! They do look good.


----------



## kelbro (Apr 5, 2019)

Works well but it's a little mild for my taste. I add a couple jalapeños to each jar along with a clove of garlic.


----------



## wbf610 (Apr 5, 2019)

I water bath can my pickles, and normally put a1/8tsp of pickle crisp in before canning.  Wife and son eat them up.  They will be more crisp after opening and cooling them in the fridge for a day or so.


----------



## illini40 (Apr 7, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So I bought the Ball pickle mix. And did two quarts. My first thought was that I am wondering if these will taste mass produced. The brine smelled too much like pickle juice for what I've grown used to with making pickles. I could be, and hope, I am wrong. I'll know in a few days. Stay tuned....
> 
> View attachment 392314
> View attachment 392315



I’m interesting to hear how the mix works. So just used the mix? Nothing else added in?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2019)

illini40 said:


> I’m interesting to hear how the mix works. So just used the mix? Nothing else added in?



For the first batch I just used the spice mix. I'll doctor it up after I tried them if needed.


----------



## illini40 (Apr 7, 2019)

Quick up - we opened the regular garlic dill pickles this week. They were under vacuum for about 4 days.

They were really good! I was pleasantly surprised by the crisp and crunch. Obviously, I would always like for them to be even crunchier.

The flavor was very good. I would be open to a little more, stronger flavor. I plan to try them again today, to see if they took on more, just in the jar with a lid screwed on.

I have not broke the seal and tested the spicy jar or pickles nor the asparagus. Probably try those today!

Overall, great time! Looking forward to making more. My sons really enjoyed it.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 7, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Quick up - we opened the regular garlic dill pickles this week. They were under vacuum for about 4 days.
> 
> They were really good! I was pleasantly surprised by the crisp and crunch. Obviously, I would always like for them to be even crunchier.
> 
> ...



Please do. The suspense on how the asparagus came out is killing me!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 9, 2019)

Last night I opened up a jar of pickles that had the Ball pickle spice kit. It was actually pretty darn good. The pickles were nice and crunchy. And the flavor was good. But I am going to add some fresh garlic on my next batch. Nothing else though.


----------

